

Typeform Makes Web Forms Interesting Again - diggan
http://techinch.com/blog/Typeform

======
theotown
These guys do it really well. I recommend them--looks awesome on mobile too!
We made this one, just so you can see:
[https://rebellabs.typeform.com/to/BTGaVf](https://rebellabs.typeform.com/to/BTGaVf)

